# Might this be evidence of gassing by robbers?



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Quote from:
The Daily Mail, Thursday August 18th 2005.

Gas gang robs family on pilgimage as they sleep in motorhome

A family on a pilgrimage to Lourdes were robbed of their money and belongings by a gang who pumped gas into their motorhome.
Brian and Carol Forde, who were travelling with their sister-in-law Lynda, had pulled up at a roadside truck stop near Bordeaux for the night when the gang struck.
Gas was pumped through the motorhome's air vents and, as the family slipped into unconsciousness the thieves broke in and stole their cash, credit cards and passports.
Mrs Forde said: We had gone to bed for the night and I got up the following morning feeling very sick. My sister-in-law and Brian were still asleep. I tried to wake Lynda, who is a very light sleeper, then we all started to complain our eyes were very sore.'
'We were checking things before we set off and began to realise our belongings had been gone through, and our monry and cards were gone.'

The Fordes, from Peston, reported the crime to the police who confirmed there was a 'gassing' gang at work in the area.
A Foreign Office spokesman said: 'We are aware of this happening in parts of France and Spain.
'Our advice to travellers would be to avoid parking in dark or isolated areas of camping grounds or car parks and consider installing an alarm in your mobile home.'

In the past, 'gassing' gangs have preyed on tourists across Europe.
In July 2003, Michael and Christine Gates, of Portsmouth, woke up after stopping off in Burgandy to find their motorhome had been ransacked.

End of quote.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

I spent my working life looking for and dealing with evidence. I don't see any here - just the usual speculation and assumption. How do your eyes get sore when they are closed in sleep? - nothing to do with travelling all day previously of course.
I woke up feeling a little unwell this morning - I guess somebody must have 'pumped' gas through my letterbox!.

What 'gang' - did they leave a calling card? Sorry to be so cynical but this appears to be the usual Daily Mail sensationalism.

I assume that they must have been 'robbed' in the night although the article gives no evidence of that even. There is just as much evidence that they had a sneak thief while they were stretching their legs the previous evening. Perhaps though this is another example of attack on a highway rest area - just the sort of place that a thief would target. Why do people persist in thinking that these locations are safe?? 

Nobby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in the daily mail, it must be true..... :roll:


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
It is interesting but not evidence!
If we could get hold of the Fordes and get their story it would be more interesting. and possibly evidence
BillD


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

billd - it would be more to the point if there was some physical evidence of the "gassing" - it's the usual "we were robbed & not woken up, it must have been gas" line. 
Forgive my previous scepticism about the daily mail, but the story seems to be embellished by answers from leading questions and rather alot of journalistic licence - eg "as the family slipped into unconsciousness......"

no evidence, just a good story


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Can't wait for George's post :!:


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We're going to France for the first time at the end of the Month and they won't need to gas me and Brenda as we sleep like babies.
We have nothing planned when we get to France but when we stop we will try and pick a safe area. We are going to be one of thousands of motor homes travelling France and I'm sure the amount of people who encounter any sort of crime is small in comparison.


A VERY EXCITED Chris and Brenda


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

YAWN....................................Here we go again.

It wouldn't be quite so bad if the report wasn't so full of assumptions.

Can't write any more, I'm feeling all light headed, no I'm not I'm just bored S***less by this subject.


Andrew


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Can't wait for George's post :!:


 :roll: Seeing as *George* is otherwise engaged? I will have to make a statement instead in the way he would.

*URBAN MYTH and LEGEND*

Too much booze or fiddling the insurance or or or - Only joking. Although if it did actually happen? I think we all ought to stay here in the UK. :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

JSW,
You could be correct regarding the 'Jewish lightning'
Why don't these individuals invest in a small safe fitted under a seat to secure their cash cards etc. Mine is located under the seat base that forms part of the bed. It's not difficult to think out. It does help to be built like a brick toilet!

BE ALERT-Britain needs lerts!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *bigfoot*. Five years ago. I had just arrived in Spain and parked up in our favourite spot. A couple came riding up on their Harley and proceeded to tell us about how they had been gassed and robbed of laptop and the safe broken into and all their Jewelry, credit cards and money etc. I still believe the Tooth Fairy is more believable. *IMHO*. :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I said we hadn't heard the last of this! One thing strikes me about the article and that is, it appears the police said it was a gas attack not the Forde's who only reported events to the police. Agree the exact events are pure speculation by the reporter. Nevertheless they were allegedly robbed. 

peedee


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

peedee said:


> I said we hadn't heard the last of this! One thing strikes me about the article and that is, it appears the police said it was a gas attack not the Forde's who only reported events to the police. Agree the exact events are pure speculation by the reporter. Nevertheless they were allegedly robbed.
> 
> peedee


Not wishing to be pedantic, but the report said the police confirmed it was a gas attack, thereby suggesting that the Forbes intimated that they thought they had been gassed.

This is no different from any of the others from what I can see.
BTW no mention was made of the method of entry of the "gang", were no doors forced, it would appear not as it was only later that they realised that they had been robbed.

So if the doors hadn't been forced, maybe they hadn't been locked.

A bit careless maybe, and also a difficult from an insurance point of view.

Reach for the "gas attack" remedy

Not suggesting that this happened in the Forbes case, otherewise I'd be making assumptions just like the Daily Mail

Andrew


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Very little said about how they entered there MH.........assumption

if i was a crook (no comment) and i had gassed the entire family to the degree of them all not knowing what was going on, i would have carried them outside and stole the motorhome itself, much more valuable and i would have had all night to do it

feel like JSW......thinking insurance scam and the papers have done there usual by telling half truths and making decent people who have never had any problems, worry

long live the tooth fairy

Paul


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What would happen if the calor gas locker was opened and the nozzle disconnected and then turned on, allowing the gas to billow into the motorhome. Would this make people who are asleep. sleep deeper or would it just kill them or make them very ill. I assume if one of them was smoking the sleeping bit would be irrelevant.

I have no idea what the answer to the above is which is why I'm asking.? 8O


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> What would happen if the calor gas locker was opened and the nozzle disconnected and then turned on, allowing the gas to billow into the motorhome. Would this make people who are asleep. sleep deeper or would it just kill them or make them very ill. I assume if one of them was smoking the sleeping bit would be irrelevant.
> 
> I have no idea what the answer to the above is which is why I'm asking.? 8O


IMHO ... If they were awake they would smell it and hopefully investigate, if they were asleep and there was enough gas I think they would kill them .. LPG has a narcotic effect .. just ask any chav .. :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Butane and Propane are not poisonous as such although they wont do you much good either so if assuming the crooks did as you suggest and released the gas into the van, the gas which is heavier than air would stay at floor level and rise up slowly in depth, as more gas came in until it reached any occupants where it would suffocate them....they would die or if it reached the fridge pilot first ...they would still die or be badly burnt in the blast.

Not on I think

Mike


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

With any luck nothing.

The gas is heavier than air and should escape harmlessly out of the ventalation holes in the bottom of locker, the locker should be sealed from the cabin.


Andrew


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

at the risk of keeping this going, it seems someone on ukcs has an allegedly personal experience - to a mixed reception :roll:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/chatter/display_topic_threads.asp?ForumID=7&TopicID=45085&PagePosition=1

8)


----------



## 95952 (Aug 6, 2005)

In Sweden the police forensic analysis unit has stated that in 7 cases during the last 2 years there have been traces of hexane in the blood of victims of robbers.

If someone tried to rob me the expression "road-kill" would get a new meaning :wink:


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

And as Imperial Tobacco once said "smoking does not cause lung cancer" 
Come on folks, it may not be an everyday occurence, but it happens.
John


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Noman said:


> In Sweden the police forensic analysis unit has stated that in 7 cases during the last 2 years there have been traces of hexane in the blood of victims of robbers.
> 
> If someone tried to rob me the expression "road-kill" would get a new meaning :wink:


Info relating to Hexane

CLICK HERE

Hexane is found in petrol, surely finding a trace amount of Hexane could be a result of sleeping in a service area?

Still NO proof for me. ??? :roll: :roll: :roll:

cheers Matt


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I can answer Pusser's question having first hand experience of the effects of butane gas inhalation encountered over a 12hr. period due to a faulty tap connection on a cooker fitted into a boat we owned.

We had a 6 berth inland waterways cruiser, an ex hire boat the three main areas were fore cabin with lounge and galley, centre wheelhouse and rear aft cabin.
(Scenario) We were sleeping in the fore cabin, dinette arrangement made up a double (similar to a M/H) our son Steve was asleep in the most forward bunk, our freinds were in the aft cabin.

I was woken at around 0630 by the sound of our Steve crying, complaining of feeling sick and a headache, I had a cracking headache too and immediately noticed the unmistakeable smell of the stenching agent that is added to LPG and bottled gas.
Threw all the windows open got everyone off the boat, switched on the bilge pumps and sat on the quayside for an hour, during this time both Steve and I were vomiting profuseley, Mandy had a terrible headache, our guests were fine. (the rear cabin is sealed off and slightly elevated from the wheelhouse too)

I'm not sure how long it was before our steve and I felt Ok, probably the rest of the morning, Mandy however has a different tale.

We left the boat three days later leak repaired and everything checked out to Boat safety certificate standard, during the remaining few days and on the car journey back home (boat was moored in Brundall Norwich at the time) Mandy was unusually quiet,.. at the time I thought that the current events and possible consequences were on her mind.
A WEEK after arriving home she went to see the doctor, the headaches were still present, she was weepy, felt depressed, and generally not herself,... the Doctor confirmed that the inhalation of Butane gas can cause the brain to swell leading to all the symptoms she was suffering, and that the gas can remain dissolved within her bloodstream for up to a MONTH, The Doctors advice was to drink plenty of fluids to flush it through her system, thankfully that did the trick plus the time factor, and she suffered no long term effects.

In our experience the answer is, it won't kill you, but my God it makes you poorly!
Regards M&D


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

i have to admit i am extremely sceptical about these gas attacks - though no expert it seems illogical that theifs would be able to either inject sufficient quanities to fill a van or administer specific amounts to the various individuals within - anethetisit study for years to get it right! i ould have though that there would have been at least on death by now - vans are also pretty well ventilated and i would have thought the majority of people would slepp with at least a vent open especially when its summer 
and then there is the cost and logistics of carrying around the gas 
hmm :?


----------



## 95952 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hexane is found in petrol, surely finding a trace amount of Hexane could be a result of sleeping in a service area?

Still NO proof for me. ??? :roll: :roll: :roll:

cheers Matt[/quote]

Interesting link
Quote 1 from the link:

"Some people abuse products containing n-hexane by inhaling it to get "high." "

Well, maybe the police should not treat them as victims and charge them for using drugs. 

Quote 2 from the link:

"If you have been exposed to harmful amounts of n-hexane, the amount of one of its breakdown products will probably be increased in your urine."

I think it's highly unlikely that you should be exposed to "harmful amounts" inside a motorhome from surrounding petrol fumes. But what do I know.

Maybe some of the robbers are not so scientific and get influenced by the "urban myth" and start using different spraycans in their naive beliefe that it will put there victims into a deep sleep. Therefore the detectable amounts of hexane in some of the victims. How about that theory :wink:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Maybe a busy rest area is not the best place to stop!
The theives know that they can move about unnoticed - and how many people respond to alarms going of

Perhaps it would be safer to stay on an isolated park which gets little trafic

The theives are unlikely to sit on a layby night after night in the hope that a lone motor home or caravan will come along

Thieer 'Job?' is robbing people so they will go where the pickings are going to be the greatest


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Would the 'robbers' be able to safely enter a motorhome that had sufficient gas in its atmosphere to knock out the occupants ??
How would the 'robbers' know how much to pump in to avoid killing the occupants?? I have not heard of any reported deaths.
Would anyone risk pumping a gas ( most are quite explosive !! ) into a motorhome which could quite possibly have a lighted pilot or even a gas heater alight ??
Phil.


----------



## 95952 (Aug 6, 2005)

Phil905 said:


> Would the 'robbers' be able to safely enter a motorhome that had sufficient gas in its atmosphere to knock out the occupants ??
> How would the 'robbers' know how much to pump in to avoid killing the occupants?? I have not heard of any reported deaths.
> Would anyone risk pumping a gas ( most are quite explosive !! ) into a motorhome which could quite possibly have a lighted pilot or even a gas heater alight ??
> Phil.


I start to believe my own theory more and more. The not so well educated robbers, newcomers etc makes no risk calculations of the kind you mention. They are victims of the same "urban myth" as we now are discussing and they make the myth come alive by start using whatever spraycans they come over...

so therefore - gas attacks

yeah.. mystery solved


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

"Since it is in gasoline, nearly everyone is exposed to very small amounts of n-hexane in the air." 

I would have thought that anyone spending the day driving on a motorway with frequent stops, walking around the busy service areas (usually the first thing you do when you pull in) then sleeping overnight in a truck stop would have traces of hexane in their bloodstream. Most of us would be shocked if we knew how many toxins were in our bloodstreams 8O 

Anne


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

And when you stand next to the filler neck...pumping the liquid stuff into the tank and the vapours into your nostrils!


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

I haven't been on here very long but this and others like it lead me to ask whether there have ever been any prosecutions. Surely if gas attacks are as common as some would have us believe even the least effective police force would have caught and tried one by now??

I'm sure that break-ins take place but then they do occur quite frequently in houses, probably relatively much more frequently than for motor-homes. In 35 years of owning houses I have never locked the back door of any yet some report a number of break-ins despite sophisticated security.

Incidentally, if I were being robbed I would prefer being gassed and unconscious rather than being clubbed unconcious when I attempted to regain my lost youth with inappropriate bravado.

I'm sure that I stand much more chance of being attacked in the town centre than I do on a camp site. I am very much more at risk of injury from an accident while driving to the site than sleeping in the van on it!!!

An expert in risk assessment would be able to weigh it all up and advise we stay in the house and watch telly but I prefer real life!!!

One thing is clear, as with all crimes, peoples perception of the frquency of occurance greatly exceeds the actual rate. A consequence of exagerrated reporting in the media. Hence, peoples fear of crime is much more damaging to their wellbeing than any real risk there may be.

Sorry to go on but it would be a great sadness if fear of this alleged crime were to put people off what are life enhancing experiences.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

How many people have had their narcotic gas detectors go off at night?

Why is there no deaths reported for gassing? A record any professional anaesthetist would be proud of, especially working under such difficult conditions (volume of air, patient weight, pulse and breathing rate etc. and achieve the same result with all the van occupants)!


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

I woke up feeling a little unwell this morning - I guess somebody must have 'pumped' gas through my letterbox!. 

nice one nobby ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> I can answer Pusser's question having first hand experience of the effects of butane gas inhalation encountered over a 12hr. period due to a faulty tap connection on a cooker fitted into a boat we owned.
> 
> We had a 6 berth inland waterways cruiser, an ex hire boat the three main areas were fore cabin with lounge and galley, centre wheelhouse and rear aft cabin.
> (Scenario) We were sleeping in the fore cabin, dinette arrangement made up a double (similar to a M/H) our son Steve was asleep in the most forward bunk, our freinds were in the aft cabin.
> ...


Jesus....what a horror story. In particular the brain swelling bit sounds deadly. (OK - who did I hear just say that if my brain swelled up it would stop the rattling sound).

Well, I am really relieved that tthere appears to be no long term affects but it is worrying that under similar circumstances there could be.

I shall be checking my gas stuff more regularly from now on - that's for sure.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Not wishing to be pedantic, but the report said the police confirmed it was a gas attack, thereby suggesting that the Forbes intimated that they thought they had been gassed.
> 
> Andrew


We don't know exactly what was said, they may not have actually said they had been attacked with gas, just thought it. I am left wondering if it is an urban myth, what do the police have to gain by perpetuating it with the confirmation? It also implies there have been others!

peedee


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

> what do the police have to gain by perpetuating it with the confirmation?


I can tell you from long experience that when professionals don't have a clue about something, they usually try to hang some logical explanation on things for two reasons - 1. To reinforce their professional status.(A Police Officer is generally expected to have some idea about what he/she is doing) Continental Police do little by way of investigation in the sense that we understand but will naturally still like to appear knowledgeable in the presence of a bemused victim. 2. To provide some logical explanation to console the victim. People always look for logic - witness the countless cards at death scenes asking "WHY??"

If asked by the press, a Police Officer will keep all options open, even if he knows that a reporter is looking for a 'gas' angle and privately believes it to be b******s. From many years dealing with the press, I routinely expected to be misquoted if the reporter was looking to push a particularly sensational storyline. It's an inescapable feature of modern life. I don't buy a newspaper - I can make my own rubbish up.

I found the Swedish item interesting - when did Police Forces start blood testing robbery/theft victims?? These things cost big money - especially for speculative analysis. Even in murder investigations, these things are not done willy-nilly. (I don't doubt that the 'report' has appeared). The myth gathers pace!

If you were a thief where would you go to look for an abundance of easy targets? Almost certainly a motorway rest area. Certainly not in a quiet lonely backwater (despite the 'advice' of some Foreign Office spokesperson). Gas or no gas, crimes rarely take place in quiet little French villages - get off the road! Preferably well away from large conurbations where these scum live. I would seriously counsel parking well away from Marseiiles, Lyon, Paris, Narbonne, Perpignan, San Sebastien, Bordeaux and Barcelona for starters.

Further on the subject of sleeping through a crime - Many years ago, I interviewed a burglar who admitted in excess of 100 burglaries where he used to break in while people were asleep, sometimes climbing over them as they slept in their beds. On many occasions, he would make himself a snack from the fridge. In many cases, people did not even recognise that they had been burgled until I visited them later to give them the news. Almost without exception, people could not believe that they had slept through the incursion.

Nobby


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O So *nobbythehobby* is a *bobby*. I'll have to watch what I say in future. :lol: Seriously though. What nobby has said is what I generally think is the thing that happens. People cannot believe they have slept through a burglary so they must have been gassed or something like that. I can say from personal experience that someone who has drunk too much wine or other alcoholic drink they may sleep through all kinds of things. I once slept through a thunderstorm until our RV (parked over the sea) literally started moving up and down side to side and generally acting like a Bucking Bronco. Sandy quite often sleeps through people (Police) banging on the door of our RV telling us it's time to move on.


----------



## 95952 (Aug 6, 2005)

nobbythehobby said:


> I found the Swedish item interesting - when did Police Forces start blood testing robbery/theft victims?? These things cost big money - especially for speculative analysis. Even in murder investigations, these things are not done willy-nilly. (I don't doubt that the 'report' has appeared). The myth gathers pace!
> 
> Nobby


There is a Criminal Inspector in Gothemburg who coordinates all the crimes towards motorhomes on or along the roads in Sweden. By the end of July there was 105 reported in Sweden this year. Last year it was about 100. Most of them occures along the E6 between Halmstad and the Norwegian border (about 350 km)

The gas tests is done only if they suspect some sort of gas has been used.

They grabbed a gang of 3 robbers this summer (along the E6) and after that most of the reported crimes went away.

The robbers were not of Swedish origin!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

What is not an urban myth is that this subject guarantees to get responses, and the subject carries on without conclusion, because there can't be one when all we have is heresay.

Shall we either let it drop or perhaps convert it into a "longest thread" item.

Andrew


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Sorry *androidGB*. But this isn't the longest thread on the subject by a long mark. There will most likely be many more in the future until we actully have someone joins the Forum who has actually in real life (not imaginary) been gassed and been proved to have been gassed. :roll:


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Android but we now have the possibility of some useful information from Noman. 
Thanks Noman - a little bit more detailed info at last which does indicate that thieves target main highway locations. Perhaps this might reinforce some advice that readers can take note of and avoid sleeping in such places. What is shocking is that if it so well known that attacks take place on this road, is that people still set themselves up to be targets by sleeping on it.

Still no confirmation that gas has been used though - only the original speculation remains in this respect unless you can tell us more. I don't doubt that a 'gang' have been thieving but have you any indication of whether they confirmed that they used gas? Or was any evidence of such obtained by the Swedish Police during their investigation? If so, what type of gas and what was the method used please?
If it was, then I guess some general information would have been issued by them on this subject. If there is no evidence of gassing, then the original seed of assumption that gas was actually used is unfortunately still left in people's minds and needs to be corrected otherwise people will still read the situation incorrectly.

By the way, I don't think you should stop discussing this subject on here, even though (in the absence of any real evidence) I personally don't believe the gassing theory. In the absence of evidence, the speculation will continue and people want to know about it - many readers are newbies and have questions. Distasteful speculation needs to be constantly challenged or it does become a kind of 'truth'.



> So nobbythehobby is a bobby


Hi JSW - wrong tense I'm pleased to say! Only avoided admitting it before I retired! I like to tell people now so that I can watch them boil over ranting about speed camera's.

Nobby


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Did you here about the family who were staying on a site in Dorset and were abducted by aliens - honestly!!!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

AlanMo said:


> Did you here about the family who were staying on a site in Dorset and were abducted by aliens - honestly!!!!


  Now that. I more believeable. *IMHO*. :wink: :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

nobbythehobby said:


> Sorry Android but we now have the possibility of some useful information from Noman.
> 
> 
> > So nobbythehobby is a bobby
> ...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Nobby for your insight. I sit on the fence and keep an open mind on gassings which is why I support your view that the subject should be aired and debated. I have no doubt that even if someone, from experience, pops up with a good case, there will still be disbelievers. Sorry to disagree with you Andrew but there are far more boring subjects on MHF than this one.

peedee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:idea: In that case. Maybe we ought to have it made into a *Sticky*. Then we wouldn't need to start a new thread every other week to air and voice opinions again. :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Information, Noman.


> The gas tests is done only if they suspect some sort of gas has been used.


For statistical purposes this is useless (the test, Noman, not your info!  ) - if they test everyone then some sort of comparison can be drawn, but if they just choose a small percentage, while that's fine for evidential purposes, it cannot be used to draw the assumption that hexane is a suspect robbery gas.


> "in 7 cases during the last 2 years there have been traces of hexane in the blood of victims".


All  the victims may have had traces of hexane for all we know, so the report could have read "All highway robbery victims in the last 2 years have had traces of hexane in their blood, but Police only tested 7" or "Hexane ruled out as robbery gas - every motorist has traces of it in their blood"!


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser

I believe you will find that LPG is non toxic, just highly volotile, thats why the artificial smell is added.

KenS.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Properties of LPG 
http://www.shellgas.co.uk/site/page/74/lang/en

An intersting extract...

LPG is non-toxic. It has, however, an anaesthetic effect when mixed in high concentrations with air. The greater the concentration (as available oxygen declines), the greater the risk of suffocation.

Jim


----------



## 93330 (May 1, 2005)

*THIS IS TRUE*

We parked overnight at the Supermarket at Lourdes last May, we had to buy another Le Cube gas cylinder at the supermarket. It lasted us 21 days instead of the usual 5 days.

Just shows gas can do unexpected things.

Regards - Terry


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

*DETECTORS WHICH TYPE*

Hi,

While I'm on the side of the sceptics as there appear to be too many unanswered questions, i really can't see a would be robber carrying around a gas bottle ? where would they get the gas in the first place? how would they know which gas to use as it appears we can rule out the use of calor ? and then if they really are that qualified to know the amount to administer ? how do they know how many people are in the vehicle ? and if they are that knowagable, i am sure they could get a better paid job ??

but being ?? what type of dector could you use to detect ?? would a Carbon Monoxide detector detect any other gasses ??

Brian


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

It probably doesn’t happen but as I have said before what would happen if a hose pipe was attached to a car exhaust pipe and placed into a vent in a motorhome. I realise after a long period of time the occupants will die but before they do I assume they will pass out. If this would work they wouldn’t have to carry gas. Not trying to start an argument its just a thought. I like to keep an open mind on things.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi M&D!

Problem with boats compared to motorhomes is of course that you can't have drop holes in the cabin for very obvious reasons.



MandyandDave said:


> Threw all the windows open got everyone off the boat, switched on the bilge pumps


Did you really do that??? Then be glad that you are still here! You should *never* throw any electric switch in such a situation! The slightest spark (and there is always a spark when throwing a switch) could have ignited the gas.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

